# Curly Maple



## myingling (Oct 16, 2016)

Had keep this one normally I keep the ones with finish defect or something long them lines but this one just looked sounded to good ,,, stabilized dyed this blank bout year back and was just one big crusty mess but decided clean it up last week ,,, only if I knew what was inside awhile back lol 

3.5 crystal slate dyed brown stabilized pot

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Oct 16, 2016)

Purdy stuff! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Oct 16, 2016)

Reminds me of the material you see in old Flintlock Rifles. Very cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 4, 2017)

I was reading through some older posts and come across this. I'm getting ready to start making pot calls. Are your sound boards close enough to hold the feathers or how do you get them to stay in place? Thanks. Beautiful call by the way!


----------



## bearmanric (May 4, 2017)

Very nice. stabilizing bunch of curly now for call blanks for me. Going to try red first.. Sure is a pretty call there. Rick


----------

